# A review of the Samyang Tilt Shift



## grahamsz (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally good to see one of these in the field (even if it is the Nikon mount)

http://www.ephotozine.com/article/samyang-t-s-24mm-f-3-5-ed-as-umc-lens-review-21853

Hopefully there will be some Canon reviews up soon, but I expect the results will be very similar.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 1, 2013)

cool thanks for the link


----------



## Albi86 (May 1, 2013)

Unfortunately they tested it on the D700 - a very forth-coming sensor.


----------



## lol (May 1, 2013)

I'm more concerned about distortion than outright resolution given the insane amount the 14mm had. Thankfully they report 2.5% barrel which is not great, but not too bad either. The Canon mk2 was under 1% barrel as measured by photozone though.


----------



## infared (May 1, 2013)

Graham, thanks for posting...I was curious about this lens.....


----------



## grahamsz (May 2, 2013)

lol said:


> I'm more concerned about distortion than outright resolution given the insane amount the 14mm had. Thankfully they report 2.5% barrel which is not great, but not too bad either. The Canon mk2 was under 1% barrel as measured by photozone though.



I think it's unreasonable to expect a 14mm to have distortion in line with a 24mm - they are very different lenses. I like my 14mm (though admittedly don't use it often) because it's sharp and the distortion can be pretty well corrected.

However with a tilt shift the distortion is uncorrectable, but i'd mostly want it for landscape use so 2.5% is acceptable if the resolution is there.


----------

